# Fantasy Falls TR and photos



## oliverdeshler (May 8, 2008)

TR and photos of a trip down Fantasy Falls last May.

County 5: Fantasy Falls


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Great shots Oliver


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Great TR. Love the pics, and the golden strokes. Caught in the moment of endering over in the hole is one of my faves.


----------



## barry (May 6, 2004)

Very Nice.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shots.


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

I really enjoyed reading your story. Thanks for sharing Oliver!


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Great River, great run. Total Sierra Classic. Nice work


----------

